# NB-58 With J-93 Pod



## MIflyer (Aug 28, 2020)

Just stumbled across this photo of an NB-58 with a test pod for the J-93 engine used on the XB-70. Warp Factor 9, please!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2020)

such a pretty plane

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2020)

I was amazed at how tiny the tires were on this think when I saw it at the USAF museum


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 1, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I was amazed at how tiny the tires were on this think when I saw it at the USAF museum


Well, that's because the airplane had to have high ground-clearance because of the pod. Since the pod also made it impossible for the long wheels to fold inward without a complex telescoping landing-gear strut: They ultimately decided to fold it backwards.

Since low-drag was based on the wings being streamlined and thin, the fairing the gears fit into would have to be small, and since bombers normally have four large wheels on a strut, that wouldn't work. So they used a whole bunch of little wheels that made a suitably flat arrangement that distributed the plane's weight. This folded backwards into a fairing which was blended into the rest of the wing.

Amazingly, the landing-gear, despite it's complexity, seemed to have little major problems. The XB-70 ran into loads of problems.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tlott01 (Sep 3, 2020)

The nose gear fold was pretty crazy too, so it would clear the front of the fuel/weapon pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

